# classical composer that were smarter than Bach or Mozart but are relatively unknow ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im looking for geneous of baroque in league whit william s. sydis in term of genieousness, during mozart time and bach but never got notorious?
:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A Baroque composer "smarter" than Bach or Mozart? A Baroque composer grossly underrated? 

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
Jan Dismas Zelenka
Georg Philipp Telemann
Jean-Philippe Rameau
Alessandro Scarlatti
Dietrich Buxtehude

All good starting points.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Not sure if he was smarter, but I'll bet M. Philidor would have crushed either of them in chess.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Good luck finding those that truly match your criteria here


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Not sure if he was smarter, but I'll bet M. Philidor would have crushed either of them in chess.


Ferenc Erkel was a fairly accomplished chess player. Of course, you'd expect such nerdiness from someone named Erkel!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

When it comes to Classical era genius composers, it may be hard to top William Herschel. Herschel discovered Uranus. Mozart might have been pretty smart, but the best he could probably do is a good Uranus joke! :lol: Anyway, the next time you listen to The Planets or use an infrared remote to play a CD, think of ole William Herschel. Oh, and his own music is pretty good too!


----------

